# Zander Nachtwobbler



## torino (6. August 2012)

Hallo
ich bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen wirklich jeden Abend aktiv dabei auf Zander zu fischen an der Steinpackung mit Wobbler. Meist verwende ich die Rapala Jointed in HT oder FT. Erfolg war bis jetzt in den 2 Wochen, 2 Zander und 1 Aussteiger, Fehlbisse sowie ein 90er Hecht. Nur glaube ich das da noch mehr zu machen ist, schließlich will ich mich ja optimieren. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob diese Wobbler überhaupt geeignet sind oder ob ich die von unten schwarz anmalen sollte oder mir einen Wobbler in ganz schwarz kaufen sollte ? Oder versaue ich mit anmalen eher meinen Rapala Wobbler ? 
Also was sind so eure Erfahrung mit diesem Gerücht schwarz in der Nacht ? Bezieht mal Stellung und schreibt eure guten und schlechten Erfahrungen, vielen dank !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

wende dich doch an veit wilde,der ist der zander profi im bord


----------



## chefschnecke (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Meine Erfahrungen sind durchweg positiv! Gute schwarze Wobbler gibts von Ugly duckling (sehen billig aus sind aber sehr fängig) und von Spro (Pike fighter junior jointed in Schwarz / Lila)#6 Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist bei beiden super!


----------



## silviomopp (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wende dich doch an veit wilde,der ist der zander profi im bord




der Veit sagt aber nicht alles ...:m

Illex Arnaud DD - Farbe scheiß egal..für nacht Top !!!


----------



## lippfried (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Ein Klassiker:

http://www.spinnerundco.de/wobbler/reef-runner/700-ripstick/


----------



## Aurikus (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Mein absoluter Favorit, der MaxRap von Rapala!!!!


----------



## bazawe (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Meine fängigsten Wobbler auf Zander sind Bomber Long-A und der o.g. Ugly Duckling. Farbe finde ich am Abend vollkommen egal, habe bis jetzt mit schwarzen Wobblern nicht mehr gefangen als mit Barsch- oder Weißfischdekor (Habe auch noch keine Lauben oder Barsche gesehen die sich am Abend das "Kleine Schwarze" anziehen).

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Zurzeit läuft der MaxRap  am Rhein ganz gut. Farbe Natürlich in 11 cm..


----------



## buddah (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

In welchen größen Fischt ihr den Ugly Duckling !! Hab diese eigentlich immer nur zum Forellen angeln benutzt...!! Aber Flach laufen sie ja!


----------



## bazawe (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

@buddah

in 5 cm


----------



## hechtomat77 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



silviomopp schrieb:


> der Veit sagt aber nicht alles ...:m
> 
> Illex Arnaud DD - Farbe scheiß egal..für nacht Top !!!


 
Einen DD Arnaud zum Wobbeln auf Zander in der Nacht?|kopfkrat
Ähm, die Frage des TE`s wohl nicht richtig verstanden?
Den empfiehlt der Veit ganz bestimmt nicht!


----------



## ayron (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

jo vorallem DD^^


----------



## Junior* (7. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Lucky Craft Pointer und Max Rap von Rapala natürliche Farben!


----------



## Veit (8. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Mit schwarzen Wobblern habe ich nachts im direkten Vergleich weniger gefangen als mit Weißfischdekor oder Firetiger. Schwarz wird faktisch deutlich überschätzt.
Gute Zanderwobbler für die Nacht: Bomber Long A 12 cm, Salmo Perch F und DR 8 cm, Megabass Flap Slap flachlaufend. Mehr braucht man eigentlich garnicht, denn einer davon funktioniert eigentlich immer. ;-)
Zweiteiler sind für die Dunkelheit auch ok, fangen aber im Schnitt mehr Hechte als Zander.


----------



## nitronic88 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

jo genau.. also nen dd eher nicht  mit den oben genannten kommt man überall klar


----------



## Tisie (8. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Naja, es kommt darauf an, WO man fischt ... an tieferen Stellen fische ich auch nachts DDs, um ins Mittelwasser zu kommen und fange damit auch. Über 'ner flachen Steinpackung macht ein DD natürlich wenig Sinn.

Gruß, M.


----------



## hechtomat77 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



Tisie schrieb:


> Naja, es kommt darauf an, WO man fischt ... an tieferen Stellen fische ich auch nachts DDs, um ins Mittelwasser zu kommen und fange damit auch. Über 'ner flachen Steinpackung macht ein DD natürlich wenig Sinn.
> 
> Gruß, M.



Das ist klar aber der TE möchte an einer Steinpackung fischen.


torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen wirklich jeden Abend aktiv dabei auf Zander zu fischen an der Steinpackung mit Wobbler.




Da macht man vermutlich mit nem DD Arnaud nur einen Wurf und dann verabschiedet sich der teure Wobbler in den Steinen!

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## proinfishing (9. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit SavageGear 4Play Lowrider oder Liplure für den angegebenen Zweck gemacht?


----------



## mexx87 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Meiner Meinung nach stehen die Zander eher auf einteilige Wobbler. 

4Play würde ich eher zum Hechtfischen nehmen.


----------



## proinfishing (9. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



mexx87 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach stehen die Zander eher auf einteilige Wobbler.
> 
> 4Play würde ich eher zum Hechtfischen nehmen.




Eine interessante These, der ich so jetzt erst mal weder zustimmen noch widersprechen kann. Was sagen die anderen?


----------



## Nordwärts (9. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Leiert ihr eure Wobbels nur ein, oder annimiert ihr diese auch? Sprich, twichen, spinnstops, schnell, langsam ...


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

ich bin ebenfalls gerne in der dunkelheit unnerwegs und bin sehr
zufrieden mit dem DAM snake diver,3 teilig und in schwarz.
läuft sehr flach und äusserst lebendig.
man sollte aber auch den gemeinen spinner oberflächennahe geführt
nie unterschätzen,hat mir so manche nacht gerettet ..


----------



## Deno47198 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



Nordwärts schrieb:


> Leiert ihr eure Wobbels nur ein, oder annimiert ihr diese auch? Sprich, twichen, spinnstops, schnell, langsam ...



Hay bin zwar noch nicht sehr lange dabei aber habe die erfahrung gemacht dass der wobbler verschieden geführt viel interessanter ist für die Stachelritter ....Zumindest abends an den Steinpackungen ruhig mal nen bisschen twitchen oder spinnstops.... Kann nicht schaden und lässt meiner meinung nach den köder viel lebendiger wirken |rolleyes


lg Deno


----------



## Matu1986 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Also der Veit hat gesprochen... Glaubt ihm doch einfach wenn er sagt schwarz wird Überschätzt und einteilig ist besser.
Natürlich fängt man auch auf Schwarz lila Pink gelbe Streifen und was es nicht alles gibt.
Die Frage ist ob der Zander nur auf diesen Wobbler gebissen hätte oder auch auf nen andern.Ich denke wir können dem Veit da wohl vertrauen.


----------



## Ohrendieter (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

na matu,
ein neues vorbild gefunden ?

ich lese gerne seine beiträge und knickse ehrfürchtig ein wenn ich sehe wie er sich reinhängt und was er alles ans band bekommt und weisste was ?
ich gönne es ihm und jedem anderen auch 

nur,ich hab die erfahrung ab dämmerung bis in die nacht gemacht das ich mit dunklen ködern besser fange,ganz einfach.
ich male sogar tatsächlich meinen  effzett-blinker mit nem edding an und das brachte mir meinen bisher grössten zander,nachts.
also lass den anderen doch ihren glauben,ihr vertrauen in ihre köder.


----------



## Gabczek (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



Fischenbb schrieb:


> ich mache mal ein Video davon..



Ähmm, hüstel, hüstel.... dann bitte wieder mit gewohnter Gewichtsbestimmung....


----------



## StörSpezialist (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



> Besonders in der Nacht fangen schwarze Köder sehr gut, da sie zum Umfeld farblich den stärksten Kontrast bilden.



Ich persönlich finde das schwarze Köder in der Nacht kein so großen Kontrast bilden zum Umfeld, da ja eh alles dunkel ist. 
Oder irre ich mich da? 
Also ich stimme Veit zu. Ich habe noch nicht oft auf Zander geangelt, aber in der Nacht fanden sie natürliche Farben attraktiver  als schwarz. 
Aber aus den wenigen Versuchen lässt sich natürlich noch kein Urteil schließen und jeder Fisch ist anders. :q


----------



## Acharaigas (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



StörSpezialist schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das schwarze Köder in der Nacht kein so großen Kontrast bilden zum Umfeld, da ja eh alles dunkel ist.
> Oder irre ich mich da?
> Also ich stimme Veit zu. Ich habe noch nicht oft auf Zander geangelt, aber in der Nacht fanden sie natürliche Farben attraktiver  als schwarz.
> Aber aus den wenigen Versuchen lässt sich natürlich noch kein Urteil schließen und jeder Fisch ist anders. :q



bei deiner signatur solltest du deinen text noch mal lesen. ;-) oder ist grammatik open source?


----------



## Matu1986 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

@ Ohrendieter: Wer fängt hat Recht... Ich will auch keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen.Wenn ihr auf Schwarze 5teiler fangt dann ist es so.So ist es halt,wenn es DEN Köder geben würde wäre es auch langweilig.


----------



## StörSpezialist (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Moin

@Acharaigas
Es sind Ferien, da wird alles was im weitestem Sinne mit Schule zu tun hat missachtet oder in die Tonne getreten. :q

http://www.handelsblatt.com/panoram...reib-schwaeche-bei-erstsemestern/6910956.html |uhoh:

Sorry für das "off Topic"


----------



## mokki (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



proinfishing schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit SavageGear 4Play Lowrider oder Liplure für den angegebenen Zweck gemacht?



Ja habe ich, und nur Gute... Knaller-Köder für Zander. Egal ob Tag oder nacht.


----------



## mokki (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*





Hier ein "Beweisfoto" :m
Hab leider nicht viele Fotos mit Wobbler, aber dafür sieht man hier auch meine Lieblingsfarbe. Leider vorm kurzem der Steinpackung zum Opfer gefallen :c


----------



## wundeRRR (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> ich bin ebenfalls gerne in der dunkelheit unnerwegs und bin sehr
> zufrieden mit dem DAM snake diver,3 teilig und in schwarz.
> läuft sehr flach und äusserst lebendig.



hast du gute erfahrung mit dem wobbler gemacht hab mir auch 3 stück bestellt


----------



## vermesser (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



Fischenbb schrieb:


> Besonders in der Nacht fangen schwarze Köder sehr gut, da sie zum Umfeld farblich den stärksten Kontrast bilden.



Auch wenn es überall steht und Dein Opa es behauptet...schwarze Köder haben im Dunklen nicht mehr oder weniger Kontrast als andere. Warum: Der Fisch guckt von unten auf den Köder und sieht ihn gegen den im Normalfall helleren Nachthimmel...damit wirkt jeder (außer durchsichtige) Köder von unten schwarz!!! Vorstellen könnte ich mir, daß silbrig reflektierende Köder am wirksamsten sind, da sie das wenige Restlicht, daß es fast immer gibt, am besten reflektieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

@Vermesser

Genau so.

Bei Mondschein bringen's Glittereinschlüsse im Gummi, Reflektor/Glitzergedöns auf Wobblern.


----------



## daci7 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Genau so ... nicht.
Je heller der Köder, desto mehr Restlicht fängt (reflektiert) er und desto geringer ist der Kontrast zum Hintergrund, der ja aus Sicht des Fisches hell ist.

Natürlich sind alle Sillouhetten dunkel, aber je weniger Licht der Köder selbst reflektiert, desto stärker kommt dies durch.

Bei vollkommener Dunkelheit am Wasser ists aber wieder recht egal - ham wir (in Berlin) allerdings so gut wie nie :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Genau so ... nicht.
> Je heller der Köder, desto mehr Restlicht fängt (reflektiert) er und desto geringer ist der Kontrast zum Hintergrund, der ja aus Sicht des Fisches hell ist.



Ich rede hier nicht von hellen Ködern, sondern von Glittereinschlüssen, z.B. bei Gummis, und die reflektieren bei Mondschein in der Bewegung punktuell kurz das Licht, was wohl wie das Aufblitzen von Schuppen ausssehen kann, jedenfalls sind solche Einschlüsse bei Mondschein auf dem, und nicht zu tiefen Wasser teilweise deutlich fängiger.
Inwiefern der Hintergrund aus Sicht des Fisches hell ist, insofern er nicht von unten nach oben jagt, mußt du mir auch noch erklären. Und in diesem Fall müßte ein heller Köder ja nur von der beschienenen Oberseite reflektieren und würde von unten wieder dunkler wirken.
Gruß


----------



## daci7 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich rede hier nicht von hellen Ködern, sondern von Glittereinschlüssen, z.B. bei Gummis, und die reflektieren bei Mondschein in der Bewegung punktuell kurz das Licht, was wohl wie das Aufblitzen von Flossen ausssehen kann, jedenfalls sind solche Einschlüsse bei Mondschein auf dem, und nicht zu tiefen Wasser teilweise deutlich fängiger.
> Inwiefern der Hintergrund aus Sicht des Fisches hell ist, insofern er nicht von unten nach oben jagt, mußt du mir auch noch erklären. Und in diesem Fall müßte ein heller Köder ja nur von der beschienenen Oberseite reflektieren und würde von unten wieder dunkler wirken.
> Gruß



Warum sollte der Fisch nicht von unten nach oben jagen - wir reden hier doch von Flachläufern oder was fischt ihr für Wobbler nachts auf Zander?
Gegen Glitter hab ich auch nichts gesagt, sondern gegen die These - Farbe ist egal, da die Sillouhette die gleiche.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Natürlich jagt er von oben nacht unten, aber eben auch von der Seite, von Hinten usw.... Bei uns jagen die Zander nachts auf den Kiesbänken im teilweise nur knietiefen Wasser, da läuft ein Flachläufer knapp über Grund, der Zander wird ihn unter diesen Bedingungen in den meisten Fällen seitlich attackieren.
Über die Silhouette und den Unterschied zwischen dunklen und hellen Ködern kann man sich natürlich weiter streiten, ich würde aber auch behaupten, daß die Farbe weitestgehend egal ist.


----------



## hechtomat77 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

Ich vertrete einfach die These, dass die Futterfische auch in der Nacht gleich aussehen. Die werden ja nicht schwarz oder Neongelb! eher noch weiss, denn Zander sammeln auch gerne mal tote oder halbtote Fischchen auf. Ein totes Fischchen sieht dann eher weisslich aus und nicht schwarz.
Die Zander, die ich bis jetzt Nachts gefangen habe, gingen alle auf natürliche Köderfarben, die ich auch Tagsüber einsetze.
Wenn die Zander am jagen sind, dann hauen die auf jeden Köder, der an ihnen vorbei gezogen wird. Wenn die Grösse mit dem aktuellen Futterfischgrössen übereinstimmt.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## daci7 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Natürlich jagt er von oben nacht unten, aber eben auch von der Seite, von Hinten usw.... Bei uns jagen die Zander nachts auf den Kiesbänken im teilweise nur knietiefen Wasser, da läuft ein Flachläufer knapp über Grund, der Zander wird ihn unter diesen Bedingungen in den meisten Fällen seitlich attackieren.
> Über die Silhouette und den Unterschied zwischen dunklen und hellen Ködern kann man sich natürlich weiter streiten, ich würde aber auch behaupten, daß die Farbe weitestgehend egal ist.



Alles klar - da ist der Unterschied.
Ich fische auf Zander meist im Kanal - da ists minimal 2-3m "flach" und wenn ich dann einen Flachläufer (ca. 0,5m) fische denke ich, dass der Fisch den schon von unten nach oben sieht und nimmt.

PS: Und dazu noch mitten in der Stadt wo's nie komplett dunkel ist


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zander Nachtwobbler*

wunderRR :

ich bin schon lange mit den dingern unnerwegs und durchaus zufrieden,
allerdings nur nachts,is kein wobbler für den tag.
brachte mir einige zander bisher ein,rausgeschmissen is das geld sicher nich.

aber hüte dich vor schiffswänden,hab schon 2 um die reeling gewickelt


----------

